# On-site flame retardant treatment referral in the northeast?



## RonK (Feb 8, 2022)

Does anyone have a referral for a company in or near New England that does on-site drapery flame retardant application? For years Reynolds in upstate NY was the go-to (at their premises, not on-site), but with their recent closing everyone in the neighborhood is at a loss as to where to go (especially for on-site treatment).
I've seen some pretty poor on-site applications, so I'm hesitant to refer folks anywhere that doesn't have actual stage drapery experience.
Thanks!


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 8, 2022)

(bat signal) for @Tom Andrews.


----------



## Van (Feb 9, 2022)

For what it's worth I recently used a new product, well new to me, "Flame Check." They are out of Arizona. They both sell the product and have re-application services. Nice guys. I do not typically / particularly like or recommend the retreating of curtains, the results can be real hit-or-miss and the resulting treatment does not last as long as the original, factory application.


----------

